# Connect modem with Knoppix



## Lost Guy (Jun 23, 2005)

I have Knoppix version 4.0. Everything loads except the internet connection. I have a wireless network 2Wire879 ( SBC/Yahoo ) assigned by DHCP. Is there a driver ( or computer program ) to connect to Knoppix ??? Or does this wireless network only work with Windows XP?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What model is your wireless card or adapter on your computer?


----------



## Lost Guy (Jun 23, 2005)

The wireless USB device ( 2WIRE LC_USB ) id is: 
Manufacture: 2 Wire
Location: Location 0
Device Instance ID: USB\VID_1630&PID_FF81\03UT50470859
P/N: 1000-100009-002
FCC ID: IXMUSB114401


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Knoppix comes with the utility "KWifiManager" which should detect that card.


----------



## Lost Guy (Jun 23, 2005)

KWifiManager does not connect to 2Wire. It can't find the "network".


----------



## amy36insac (Jun 14, 2007)

I just sent ou an email lostguy


----------

